# Tamron 150-600mm G2 Review by Dustin



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, everyone, I had a chance to do a review of the new 150-600 G2 lens last month. I only had it for about six days, so I focused on doing a full frame review and comparing it to the previous generation Tamron 150-600mm. I'm scheduled to get another copy next week and will focus on doing a crop sensor review, comparing with the 100-400L II + 1.4x, and testing the Tamron teleconverters. Here's my existing review for those considering this lens.

New Tamron 150-600mm G2:
•	Video Review Part 1: http://bit.ly/2dwe6sM
•	Video Review Part 2: http://bit.ly/2dwg50a
•	Text Review: http://bit.ly/2eOHgmE


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 19, 2016)

Very nicely done.... as usual 

One question though, how did you do the lens calibration?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 19, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Very nicely done.... as usual
> 
> One question though, how did you do the lens calibration?



On which lens? I didn't calibrate the V1 (used MF for comparison shots with both lenses). Ironically I COULD magnify the image in video mode to focus the V1 even though Live View would automatically shut down during Live View for stills.

My traditional process is Reikan FoCal and then combined with either the Sigma USB dock or Tamron Tap In Console if applicable.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 20, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Very nicely done.... as usual
> ...


I use focal as well.....

The problem with this lens was the three distances required.

At the 20 meters distance, all went well and the runs of FoCal at 150, 200, 300, 400, 500, and 600mm were easy.

At the minimum focal distance, it recognized the target at 150mm. I had to print a half size target to get FoCal to work at 200, 300, and 400mm. I had to print a 1/3 size target to get it to work at 500 and 600mm.

For infinity, I am not sure which distance to pick. I was thinking 100 meters, but I am really not sure what to pick here. I think that it goes without saying that I will have to print a larger version of the target....


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 20, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



I haven't tried to measure at a distance like 100mm. I typically will go out to about 50mm and call that enough.


----------

